# selling price for sublimation mugs



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

What is the average selling price for a 15 oz. sublimated mug?


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

That is a loaded question like what is the selling price of a t-shirt. So many factors effect the price. Is it a custom mug or generic "design"? Is it specific to a niche/specialty market? Are you selling onsite at an event or ???

I would google for mugs that are more specific to your mugs and see the range of prices.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

A loaded question indeed.

Currently, we sell our 11oz. in the range of $13-15 and our 15oz in the range of $15-18. Ranges from our own images to the customer's supplied image.

Our clients that are fashion illustrators, sell our 11oz. in the range of $20-22 and our 15oz. in the range of $25-28. Ranges depend how popular each artist is and how much they can charge.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

WalkingZombie said:


> A loaded question indeed.
> 
> Currently, we sell our 11oz. in the range of $13-15 and our 15oz in the range of $15-18. Ranges from our own images to the customer's supplied image.
> 
> Our clients that are fashion illustrators, sell our 11oz. in the range of $20-22 and our 15oz. in the range of $25-28. Ranges depend how popular each artist is and how much they can charge.


What this points out clearly is a reminder to all of us. If you are selling shirts, phone cases, mugs you have a very limited range you can charge for the finished product. If you sell the "art/design" instead of the substrate you have no limitations of what you can charge.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Signature Series said:


> What this points out clearly is a reminder to all of us. If you are selling shirts, phone cases, mugs you have a very limited range you can charge for the finished product. If you sell the "art/design" instead of the substrate you have no limitations of what you can charge.


EXACTLY.....with my own eyes I have witnessed several of our clients sell products that cost a few dollars to produce; resell for 1000% percent profit or more. I have seen $59.00 mugs (sublimated with an image)...SELL OUT! Why? The customer bought what was on it...NOT THE MUG!

People for the most part don't buy blanks they buy brands. They buy what makes them feel good, what makes them feel emotionally happy...things that make a statement and/or show support and belief in something.

If you have to start your sell competing for price point, I.M.H.O what your selling isn't exclusive enough and/or isn't brand marketed beyond a price point.

Jae


----------

